# financial capacity for state sponsorship



## ladyme28 (Jun 13, 2011)

is the AUD25K required as your cash on hand BEFORE you apply for state sponsorship? or only needed when you arrive in Australia after you get your VISA?

what docs do they need to suffice the 25k requirement?


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Only to mention actual funds in shape of liquid and non liquid assets, nothing else at this stage.


----------



## raohimanshu01 (Mar 26, 2014)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Only to mention actual funds in shape of liquid and non liquid assets, nothing else at this stage.


Hi 

I am new to this forum and would appreciate if somebody can guide of through mu queries on financial capacity.
I need to submit the financial capacity document . My question is if we write any amount in the doc and get it attested and submit it . Do we get any verification from them asking proofs of the declared amount ?? Honestly speaking I don't have that big amount with me and would taking a loan if doc verification is done by them .

Expecting a speedy reply 

Thanks
Himanshu


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

ladyme28 said:


> i


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

ladyme28 said:


> is the AUD25K required as your cash on hand BEFORE you apply for state sponsorship? or only needed when you arrive in Australia after you get your VISA?
> 
> what docs do they need to suffice the 25k requirement?


You need to state your wealth ecash or real estate and any other assets like gold, silver, land whatever calculate their present value and put it in your application.

In many cases they will never ask you for proof but u should be ready if they ask you to provide documentation.

Once visa granted it doesn't matter even if u go to a casino and spend all ur money and come out with $1. What matters is the process till you get the visa

The point of them asking for 25K AUD is that they need to make sure those applying have some level of wealth.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi,

They may ask for proof of your funds. It is better to get a certificate from a Chartered Accountant and submit. Whatever you mention in the certificate, you will need proof of all of that. If you don't have Cash, it does not matter. You can get a certificate for jewellery from any registered valuer and that will be just fine.






raohimanshu01 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum and would appreciate if somebody can guide of through mu queries on financial capacity.
> I need to submit the financial capacity document . My question is if we write any amount in the doc and get it attested and submit it . Do we get any verification from them asking proofs of the declared amount ?? Honestly speaking I don't have that big amount with me and would taking a loan if doc verification is done by them .
> ...


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

hi seniors! i have read somewhere that you need to show 25K in cash and AUZ does not consider jewellery assest. Pls clarify. thanks in advance


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

would it be fine if just putting a close approximate like AUD50,000 (nearest thousand) instead sth AUD50,124 (nearest dollar)?


----------

